# Anybody switch from hydration *back* pack, to water bottles or *waist* pack??



## drew4392 (Nov 22, 2007)

For 20 years, I've used hydration backpacks. Recently, I've seen more waistpacks on the trail, and started noticing XC/riders using cages and water bottles only.

I must say, the idea of ditching a pack altogether sounds AMAZING and liberating. I would love to try and have nothing on my back, and switch entirely to cages/bottles. Worst case, I switch to a waistpack, although it might still feel like something is hanging on my back.

If you've made or considered the switch, would love to hear your thoughts.

Some concerns I have about using cages/bottles:


Does having 2 full water bottles significantly throw off the dynamics/balance/maneuverability of the bike?
I imagine the mouthpiece gets really dusty and dirty. I guess that means just more flavor  Any ways to avoid this?
Accessibility of a bladder hose is so convenient. I guess reaching down just takes getting used to

If I don't have a second mounting point for an additional cage, and if I don't end up liking options such as seatpost clamps (because of my dropper post), I might have to resort to a waist pack. Assuming that is more free-feeling that a backpack?

Thanks!


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I go without the camelback about half the time. When I do, I strap my tools and spare tube under my seat with the Blackburn Bike Switch Wrap.

I use one water bottle. It's the Grayl water purifier that I can fill from available water on the trail. It's great because I don't have to carry two or more bottles. Of course, I have plentiful ponds and streams where I ride...

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

I've tried lots of iterations and settled in on waist pack and one bottle on the frame. The huge revelation to me of getting away from the old school pack is indeed not having anything on your back. Between how it physically pulls your body and the heat/sweat, there's no way I would go back. By using one bottle I can fill my waist pack reservoir less and the waist pack also gives you a place for tools, snacks, etc. That's kind of how I settled into that choice.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I have an Acre pack and a Dakine hip pack with a bladder. I’ve used it for longer rides but the full bladder takes up more room than ideal. I planned to get a new hip pack this spring. 

I just ordered a new hip pack last night, but this time went with an Osprey Savu 5 instead of one with a bladder. I figured that if I’m on a ride long enough to need a bladder full of water I probably want to carry more gear, too. For other rides up to 2 hours, the Savu 5 carries 2 bottles in addition to the one on my bike.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i've ridden with a backpack for so long, i'll even wear it empty because i feel naked without it...


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

well...I use up a 3 liter camelbak and 2 24oz bottles in one ride, all summer long... so never ditching bottles


but what I did which was a semi-game changer is get rid of original high-back camebaks
and get the L models which lower the water bag on the back.

don't have the camelbak bopping the back of my head in the chunk any more

otherwise the camelbak is just a part of me when riding. it disappears until putting it on
or taking it off. only then do I notice it...especially taking off on trail...it's like HolyCrap I'm
luggin this thing all day ? put it back on, it's gone from my mind.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Hip bags are great, but only if you keep them light. I have an EVOC 3L Pro and don't like carrying more than 1L H2O and minimal other stuff, otherwise I'll use a pack. I mostly use a pack because I like long rides.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

127.0.0.1 said:


> well...I use up a 3 liter camelbak and 2 24oz bottles in one ride, all summer long... so never ditching bottles
> 
> but what I did which was a semi-game changer is get rid of original high-back camebaks
> and get the L models which lower the water bag on the back.
> ...


I'm on my way to pick up a Camelbak 10L LR from a guy I found on Pinkbike this afternoon.


----------



## drew4392 (Nov 22, 2007)

Mike Aswell said:


> I've tried lots of iterations and settled in on waist pack and one bottle on the frame. The huge revelation to me of getting away from the old school pack is indeed not having anything on your back. Between how it physically pulls your body and the heat/sweat, there's no way I would go back. By using one bottle I can fill my waist pack reservoir less and the waist pack also gives you a place for tools, snacks, etc. That's kind of how I settled into that choice.


This is a great suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## drew4392 (Nov 22, 2007)

127.0.0.1 said:


> well...I use up a 3 liter camelbak and 2 24oz bottles in one ride, all summer long... so never ditching bottles
> 
> but what I did which was a semi-game changer is get rid of original high-back camebaks
> and get the L models which lower the water bag on the back.
> ...


Another interesting idea. I'll look into the lower-hanging backpacks


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

For mtb rides up to 2 hours, water bottles. For mtb rides longer than 2 hours, hydration pack and water bottles. For mtb rides longer than 3 hours in country where I can't get clean refills, add a filtration device. And for road rides longer than 2 hours, water bottles and money to buy water along the way. Tools (very minimal) go in a saddle bag. 

I get overheated pretty easy wearing anything on my back or waist. Being hot is one thing, sweating profusely under a pack is awful.

Carrying water on your body means every time you stand in the pedals to descend, or stand to accelerate means to lift your weight and the weight of the water/tools/junk you are carrying on your back.

Sadly my Santa Cruz Tall Boy has no good place to mount a cage. I end up carrying bottles in my jersey, which sucks. Luckily the Santa Cruz is more of a sessions bike so the rides are naturally shorter.

I enjoy being agile and active on my bike. Having as little stuff as possible is my motto. I would rather have nineteen rides where I rip around, free and active and one ride where I walk out because I don't have a tool or tube or pump or whatever, than 20 rides where I plod along with a backpack full of water and junk that slows me down and I don't need.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

drew4392 said:


> I imagine the mouthpiece gets really dusty and dirty. I guess that means just more flavor  Any ways to avoid this?


Nalgene makes an ATB bottle that has a lid over the mouthpiece. This works pretty good, as the mouthpiece is totally dust-free when I go to drink from it, despite whatever gets flung onto the lid from my front tire. I got these specifically because of all the horse, coyote and other varmint poop on our local trails.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

I used to wear a hydropak for all my rides, now I only do on long or hot rides. Most of my rides are under 2 hours, so 1 bottle is plenty. I try to avoid super hot rides.

I got a OneUp EDC in the stem and pump on the downtube. I have all my tools and plugs and CO2 on the bike. Also have a Tubolito under the saddle. There's no need for me to carry a backpack any longer.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I used a Camelback or similar Osprey pack from the year they were invented until 2019. Once I tried hip packs, it was a game changer having that thing off my back. I now use a Bontrager Rapid Pack that holds one bottle (with a 2nd bottle on the bike) 95% of the time. I use an EVOC Pro 3L on rides over 25 miles and maybe twice a year when I need to carry extra clothing or pads I might take on & off, I wear my Osprey pack. Every single person in our group that has bothered to try a hip pack has never gone back to a standard Camelback design.


----------



## NJTransplant (Mar 30, 2012)

Man, it gets super hot here. I went through 2L of water the other day in full sun and 82 degrees. Ride was fully exposed too, now my fitness early season is crap but if I want to ride during the summer I'll be riding it hot weather and 3L of water is almost required. 

Would love to move to a hip pack instead but I would prefer to just be used to using a pack so when I really do need it it doesn't bother me. I also like have back protection on if I do get tossed off the bike.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Most shorter rides I'll just carry a bottle. When it's hot, I tend to do daily type rides at night so not as much need for liquids. Camelbak podium bottles have a cover available. Their bottles are the best I've used and I only bother with the insulated ones, and freeze about half the contents.










There is simply not enough volume in a waist bag for enough fluid to move to one of those on long or hot daytime rides for me. For those rides, I have an osprey that'll take 3l bladders and keeps the pack off of my back.. but is also small enough (and I use the adjuster straps to keep it as small as possible) that it doesn't bounce around much.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Rode this morning and it was 85* at 9am. I went though a 24oz bottle and 2L of water. I've used a hip pack and the breathability is awesome, but I can't carry enough water, and hip packs always pull my shorts down.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

3L = 100 oz

The EVOC 3L carries 1.5L (50.7 oz) of water plus (2) water bottles of whatever size so if you carried (2) 24 oz water bottles = 98.7 oz of water total....and that's before you add any water carried on the bike. All that = MORE than 3L though it doesn't address your shorts falling down. You're welcome.


----------



## genny1 (Jul 7, 2005)

Agree with all the posts that basically reverse engineer a solution based upon how much water is needed. I've moved from camelback to one or two water bottles, because that is enough water for my rides and the camelbak, at least the version I had, meant a ton of back sweating underneath. The weight/balance didn't bother me much, but since switching I have enjoyed not having the weight on my back more than I thought I would.

I use Fidlock bottles. One with a bike base that goes in the one water bottle mount on my bike, and a second using a unibase for when I need two bottles. I mention them because they, like the ATB bottle mentioned above, have a lid over the mouthpiece if that is a feature you'd like. The lid is easy to take on/off as needed depending on ride conditions.

FWIW, for other stuff in that I used to carry in the backpack, I use a Spibelt for phone, credit card/DL/cash, and a key. When I bring a tube/pump, I strap them to my bike. Overall, I have found the modular, "as needed" approach to work well and be preferable to a backpack. But as with so many things, no right answer and ymmv. Good luck!


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd try riding without a pack, but it's protected me from scrapes or worse more than once. A little sweat isn't a bad tradeoff.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

For most of my local rides, I've started going with one bottle. I have an EDC Lite tool in my steerer and my shorts have a convenient phone pocket. My keys and ID can fit in another pocket. I have a pump on my bike all the time. This is usually a setup that works pretty well for when I'm not worried about getting stranded.

I also have a Camelbak hip pack with hydration bladder. I like it, but still prefer it for short-ish rides when I need to carry more water and more stuff.

Lastly, I have a Dakine pack with a 3L hydration bladder for the days when I need to carry even more water and even more stuff.

All of these work fine, but there's something nice about just being able to ride without anything hanging on you at all.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

I sweat ALOT. its abnormal how much I sweat. Hydration pack is all I use - water bottles just don't have enough water. If when i use a bottle its a protein drink or something mix for food/electrolytes.


----------



## NoisyNinja (Jan 24, 2021)

I use a hydration backpack, still works best for me. I bring it anytime I'm out for over 1.5 hrs, or 1 hr when temps are over 85. My Delano Peak has two water bottle cages, so when I don't have my backpack I use those plus a tiny on-bike bag for tools. One benefit to the backpack is back protection in event of a crash. I know from experience that it works. :-\


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Ditching the pack IS liberating.

For the winter in Phoenix, I have a bottle on the bike and a soft-sided bottle in my rear bibs pocket. Heat is coming on and about to transition back to the pack.

I’ve tried multiple hip bags but they sag and drag my shorts off my ass.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

I've ditched the pack for short after work rides. It's more comfortable and less hassle.

My setup is total overkill for pottering about in the hills, but I keep it on for all dayers and chuck a 3L bladder on my back. Everything stays where it is until I need it and it's quick and easy to get to.

Inside the OneUp pump is an EDC tool and a modified Stans Dart. The CO2 is only there for proper emergencies. The pump is the 100cc version and it's pretty beefy for a hand pump.

The Fidlock bottle has a little hinged cap on it to keep the crap off the mouthpiece.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

s0ckeyeus said:


> For most of my local rides, I've started going with one bottle. I have an EDC Lite tool in my steerer and my shorts have a convenient phone pocket. My keys and ID can fit in another pocket. I have a pump on my bike all the time. This is usually a setup that works pretty well for when I'm not worried about getting stranded.
> 
> I also have a Camelbak hip pack with hydration bladder. I like it, but still prefer it for short-ish rides when I need to carry more water and more stuff.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is pretty much how I work it as well.


----------



## GuardianAngle (Feb 21, 2021)

I primarily use water bottles. XC Hardtail user. 

I try to travel as light as possible and the less stuff I carry on my body the better. 

I'll change up the water I carry depending on the length of the ride:

1-2 hours: 1 24oz bottle
2-3.5 hours: 2 24oz bottles
Longer: 2 water bottles and a hip pack with a bladder.

This can vary based on how hot it is too.

I have a zee Cage with attached multitool. Other stuff goes in a form fitting FlipBelt runners belt that I barely notice when riding.

I do feel a tad more sluggish if I'm using 2 bottles vs just 1, but I'm also usually going on longer rides and pacing accordingly so it doesn't bother me too much.

The bottles I use are Polar Breakaway bottles. They have a very nice squeeze nozzle, so if the tip gets covered in mud and crud, you don't have to put your mouth on it.

No more backpack for me ever!!!


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

I used a pack for a while. Hated it. Tried different ones, some were better than others, but still was not a fan. I now run one 25oz bottle on my frame, a 16oz in a jersey pocket and if I need more calories, gels or a gel flask in a jersey pocket. Evoc Tour medium seat bag holds a 29er tube, 2 tire levers, 2 20g Co2 cartridges, Co2 head, crank bros multi tool, and some extra quick links. Most of my rides are 3-6hrs and I seem to always have everything I need.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I haven’t used a backpack for 5 years or so, except for carrying my chainsaw for clearing trees in the spring. I can’t stand riding with a backpack; even when it’s cold out.

I’ve got an Osprey Savu hip pack that holds two bottles. For my enduro bike, this one is necessary for any rides over two hours because the frame doesn’t have room for a water bottle. I’m lucky enough that there’s some areas I ride where I can stash a bottle in the woods and pick it up on the second or third lap.

My new Honzo ESD has two water bottle mounts, so for that bike I may not even use a pack at all unless I’m doing a 30+ mile ride in the heat.

I have a smaller Dakine hip pack that holds one bottle, and I like that one better when I can get away with it.

I basically carry as little as possible for the ride I intend to do.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

All of my bikes currently hold 2 bottles so I only use a pack for all day desert rides. For larger loads, I prefer a low hanging back pack over a hip pack. My patrol supplies are in a hip pack (Ortleib HipPack 2) and it just feels less stable than a back pack in rough terrain, even when really cinched down. In the past when I had only one easily accessible bottle cage on the bike I added a feedbag to hold a second bottle so I could still ride pack free:


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I use both packs- 
3L Backpack for long days, or anytime i have the carry my FF chin bar and gopro crap. 
1.5L waist pack for short days. 

I like them both for different reasons.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

I've had a bottle cage and a waist pack instead of a backpack for the past 5-6 years. It's really nice on hot days to not have anything on your back. My issue is I'm scared to ditch the necessities- (multi tool, tube, tire levers, co2, cell phone, etc), so I still wear the waist pack. Upside is the pack also has a spot for a second bottle or beer depending on the kind of ride it is.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

drew4392 said:


> Does having 2 full water bottles significantly throw off the dynamics/balance/maneuverability of the bike?
> I imagine the mouthpiece gets really dusty and dirty. I guess that means just more flavor  Any ways to avoid this?
> Accessibility of a bladder hose is so convenient. I guess reaching down just takes getting used to


I've gone packless on 3-4 hour spring rides and love it. I used to use a 3L old style CamelBak. For neighborhood trail rides under 2 hours, I bring no bottles, and hydrate before hand, but might bring one in the summer.

The water goes in one 21 to 24 oz bottle in a frame cage, and two more 21oz bottles in SWAT lightweight bib liner pockets. The only downside is, it is hard to drink on downhills and be safe. When I empty a bottle in the frame cage, I swap one in from a bib pocket.

Everything else from my previous pack goes in a frame bag inside the triangle, next to my headtube, to get it out of the way. The only exception are some squishy first aid supplies that I put in the remaining SWAT bib pocket, since crashing on them shouldn't hurt. And, the frame pump goes on the frame, next to the bottle cage.

As far as changes to balance go, I think it is better with the weight on the bike, to lower my center of gravity. It improves my mobility, as I don't have as much stuff on me, and what I have in the SWAT pockets doesn't move.

Sometimes the bottle in the cage gets dirty. I wipe it on my shirt. I could buy a fancy covered one, but I don't care that much.

Even for summer, I would rather have 3 bottles in the swat bib than go back to the pack. i thought about a hip pack, but people don't seem to have good luck with them fully loaded, even the best ones, as mentioned previously in this thread.


----------



## maynard4130 (May 12, 2019)

Water bottles only. I try to avoid wearing a pack whenever I can.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

davec113 said:


> I'm on my way to pick up a Camelbak 10L LR from a guy I found on Pinkbike this afternoon.


I like it, it's like a hip pack/backpack hybrid.


----------



## Nails (Sep 25, 2020)

I have given up my gen1 H.A.W.G in favor of a Henty enduro. I use the water bottle cage to supplement the hydration hip pack for very hot or long rides.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I never really went to a hydration pack and no bottles. I use a bottle( most of my bikes only have a spot for one bottle) and if I do a ride that doesn't have a water stop, I'll reluctantly used a hydration pack.


----------



## fmendes (Jun 25, 2016)

I used to have a hydration pack, and used to drink all the water on a regular ride. At some point I remembered my teenage basketball training, where the coach would not let us drink lots of water, to keep us light. Then I moved to the waist pack with two bottles, and kept training. Nowadays I can ride the same trail drinking 1/2 bottle. My goal is to reach the peak of Texan summer drinking one bottle per ride, and having an extra bottle in the car.


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

the one ring said:


> Nalgene makes an ATB bottle that has a lid over the mouthpiece. This works pretty good, as the mouthpiece is totally dust-free when I go to drink from it, despite whatever gets flung onto the lid from my front tire. I got these specifically because of all the horse, coyote and other varmint poop on our local trails.


I had issues with those caps breaking and the bottle shape doesn't sit very secure in a regular cage.

For that reason I went to camelbak bottles that have an optional silicone cap for the spout. Figured I'd mention it...

EDIT: What Dysfunction said.


----------



## NoCanSurf (Feb 19, 2021)

Back in the day.

I always carried cash and ID; never knew when I might have needed either. In all my off-road rides never needed either, but the cash came in handy for road rides. I would sometimes stop at gas station and grab the odd candy bar or water.

Any off-road riding - I would carry the old Camelbak Lobo. I kept a tiny silver bell suspended by zip-ties under my seat, that would continuously ring out while I rode. The bell rang out, letting other trails users know I was heading their way. If the bell fell silent, my riding buddies would know that I’d fallen off, and come looking for me. The Lobo, was home to my tools, food stores, extra innertube as well the important part - the water.

Extreme long off-road rides - I would have added a water bottle filled with a “sports” drink. I would have to add a water bottle cage to my Turner Burner, the night before just for this purpose, otherwise I wouldn’t even have a cage on my bike.

Road rides - I would use a saddlebag and one or two water bottles depending on distance. It felt like riding naked without the Camelbak and loved lightness of it all.

Club rides - My first century ride I carried the Camelbak Lobo. When I learned about the joy of a ‘supported’ club rides I switched to saddlebag and a bottle: depending on club for food and water stops.

Commuting - I had pannier bags strapped to the bike. I carried tools in the saddle bag, and just one water bottle. The Pannier were filled with a change of clothes and my lunch.

City riding – I’d often go with Camelbak Lobo, and have two locks strapped to the bike, if I planned to stop anywhere. I had a blinking red light on the Lobo, to increase my visibility.

When I started riding, I carried more stuff than I did later on. Over the years I learned what I could ride without. Water was always on my list of essentials.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Short rides I go a water bottle....other wise 2-3Litres I use the Henty


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

I have only 1 water bottle holder, but I take 2 water bottles on every ride. I drink 1/2 bottle on the way to the trailhead to hydrate, 1 on the ride, last 1/2 bottle back at the trailhead. 

Any trail longer than 1 bottle and I use a pack. I prefer a backpack over a fanny pack, because I prefer heavy back sweat over heavy ass sweat.

Hate the heavy ass sweat.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Went back to bottles about 6 years ago. My MTB rides just aren't long enough anymore to carry a load of stuff.

Not even sure where the water bladder for my Deuter went. Still use it as a backpack fairly often.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have two “L” lumbar level CamelBaks. I also have a Bontrager Rapid waist pack. All are fantastic. The non “L” packs I used for a decade before my current lineup are pure $hit in comparison.

I often ride fully packless too. I have my bear spray, tools, tube, levers and pump strapped on or inside my bikes.

I don’t mind wearing the CamelBaks but that Rapid pack is next level comfortable. 10/10. If you have tried one, you know exactly what I mean.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

I don't mind wearing hydration packs since I crashed and hit my pack against a ragged rock several years ago, would've been so bad for me if I weren't wearing something.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I ride with a water bottle all the time and sometimes I supplement with a bladder. Mostly because I like to put some electrolytes in my water and it's easier to clean the bottle. I've also gone back to using an under-seat tool back for the same reason. Once you do it for a while you realize the pack is a bit of a pain.

If I'm riding more than 3 hours or of it's warm, I bring a pack so I can pack more food, more water, and a pump instead of just CO2. Most of our rides are quick 90 minute jam sessions so not worth the sweaty back hassle. I do need to replace a bladder and get a pack ready for summer soon.

I don't tend to drink while pedaling unless I'm on a long climb so I don't have a problem with drinking from it.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bottle most of time for me. Most my rides are about an hour. I have a pack for long rides in hot weather but got tired of carrying it, to hot on my back, makes me sweat worse and harder time cooling down. Hot and humid here during summer months. I need to try a waste pack or a pack that sits low. The feeling of the pack and such doesn't bother me, just being a Clyde, heat builds up quick.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

I have two cages on my bike that are now empty. I had a back pack, switched to water bottles then back to the pack. Now I use a USWE 2 liter (though it’s called a 3 but holds 2 of water). My old pack was too big and cumbersome so I wanted to get it off. This meant I needed two cages and a seat pack or a frame strap. My bike is light and that is why I have it. Putting everything on the bike takes that away and the point of the bike is lost, imo. So I went back to the pack. I took everything off the bike and put it back on my back but this time my pack is small, fits snugly and almost not noticeable and the bike is light in my hands and toss able again. I can do 50 miles with 2 liters on my back. If it’s hot I can add a bottle to the bike. If I want to not have the pack on I can have the bottles back and use the frame strap. I have options and that is perfect.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I made the switch to a water bottle and cage on the hardtail and recumbent. After many. many years of packing around 3 liters on my back while riding the bikes it began to be a PITA on my back. Just too much weight. Went back to the water bottles and haven't regretted it since. Although on really long rides on hot days I still use my Camelbak, maybe once or twice a year.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Most of my rides are from home and I plan my rides with water stops in mind. One bottle for fuel and the other for water.


----------



## Smiles for miles (Feb 26, 2021)

Two suggestions:

1. Zefal makes 1 liter bottles. I bring 2 of those on long rides. Hardtail frame allows for two big bottles. Bottles do not affect bike balance. They are pretty low, and right in the center. 

2. I find that all hydration packs pull down on my shoulders and make my back sweaty, but the superlight runner packs like those made by the Nathan brand suck the least on long rides. Also Osprey makes some minimalist packs. Those brands have wide mesh straps that distribute the weight, and materials that reduce the back sweat aspect. I've tried some absolutely painful hydration packs in the past. Some of the popular brands are really not good. I see riders wearing those brands and it makes me cringe. 

Anyway, with the two bottles and a lightweight runner pack I can carry 3.5L, which gives me a 30-40 mile range on mtb at high(ish) altitude in the summer.


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

noapathy said:


> I'd try riding without a pack, but it's protected me from scrapes or worse more than once. A little sweat isn't a bad tradeoff.





drew4392 said:


> For 20 years, I've used hydration backpacks. Recently, I've seen more waistpacks on the trail, and started noticing XC/riders using cages and water bottles only.
> 
> I must say, the idea of ditching a pack altogether sounds AMAZING and liberating. I would love to try and have nothing on my back, and switch entirely to cages/bottles. Worst case, I switch to a waistpack, although it might still feel like something is hanging on my back.
> 
> ...


I have a hard tail and 2 bottle cages. I mostly run 2 bottles except on really hot days or if I'm doing an extended ride and I know there is no place to get water along the way. Yes, it's liberating not having to wear a pack and you'll quickly get used to reaching down for a bottle and the "extra flavor" from the dust on the mouth piece.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have both. Short rides under two hours I'll use a hip pack. If its 2+ hours...I'll use a backpack. When the weather is cooler I'll use a backpack too. I'll put in a jacket and thicker gloves for the trip back down.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

drew4392 said:


> For 20 years, I've used hydration backpacks. Recently, I've seen more waistpacks on the trail, and started noticing XC/riders using cages and water bottles only.
> 
> I must say, the idea of ditching a pack altogether sounds AMAZING and liberating. I would love to try and have nothing on my back, and switch entirely to cages/bottles. Worst case, I switch to a waistpack, although it might still feel like something is hanging on my back.
> 
> ...


I usually go with just a water bottle since most of my rides tend to pass my car of few times and if I need more water, I keep an extra bottle there. I don't notice any difference in handling with a bottle in a cage. On longer rides, I keep an extra bottle in my Camelback with some tools. It seems I can never get the taste out of the plastic bladders.

I'm considering a waist pack.


----------



## WANNABERACER1 (Jul 11, 2012)

drew4392 said:


> For 20 years, I've used hydration backpacks. Recently, I've seen more waistpacks on the trail, and started noticing XC/riders using cages and water bottles only.
> 
> I must say, the idea of ditching a pack altogether sounds AMAZING and liberating. I would love to try and have nothing on my back, and switch entirely to cages/bottles. Worst case, I switch to a waistpack, although it might still feel like something is hanging on my back.
> 
> ...





s0ckeyeus said:


> For most of my local rides, I've started going with one bottle. I have an EDC Lite tool in my steerer and my shorts have a convenient phone pocket. My keys and ID can fit in another pocket. I have a pump on my bike all the time. This is usually a setup that works pretty well for when I'm not worried about getting stranded.
> 
> I also have a Camelbak hip pack with hydration bladder. I like it, but still prefer it for short-ish rides when I need to carry more water and more stuff.
> 
> ...


I switch between the two. Camelback and and water bottle . Depends on the duration of the ride. 1-2 hours 1x water bottle , longer rides camelback. By body feels more free and cooler without the camelback . Actual enduro racing = water bottle only.


----------



## zooky (Jan 24, 2021)

For trials that ive been on before and know well, I'll carry a bottle or two. For any new trials, 2L camelback


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I fricking hate waist packs. I have a Camelbak that I tried, but it's either so full of H2O that I can't put anything else in it, or it's so full of junk there's no room for water. Plus, It's just too heavy when it's loaded and is very uncomfortable.

I always try to be prepared, so wearing a backpack with a full bladder & tools & food doesn't bother me. I've been wearing one for so long I'm used to it.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

Rides under 12 miles and I’ll keep one bottle on the bike and a canteen with ice water in the truck. I’ll normally kill the bottle off and have cold water once I’m done. Summer presents a dilemma, I’ll need more water so I’ll carry my pack but the pack makes me too hot.

I have a running hydration vest coming in the mail, I’ll see if that works.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

UPSed said:


> Most of my rides are from home and I plan my rides with water stops in mind. One bottle for fuel and the other for water.


What is that bottle carrier you have that appears to hold two bottle side by side? Do your legs hit it when you pedal?


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Rev Bubba said:


> What is that bottle carrier you have that appears to hold two bottle side by side? Do your legs hit it when you pedal?











B-RAD Double Bottle Adapter


Double Bottle Adapter - fit 2 bottle cages side-by-side on your bike. Easy to access bottles and out of the way of legs. Easy to install using existing cage mounts on your bike (B-RAD Base component required) B-RAD™ — BOTTLE RELOCATION & ACCESSORY DEVICE is an innovative, flexible system for...




www.wolftoothcomponents.com




I use two Lezyne side load cages turned inwards and the bottles stay put. On rare occasion my left calf will barely brush it if I jump out of the saddle for a climb.


----------



## Nails (Sep 25, 2020)

theMISSIONARY said:


> Short rides I go a water bottle....other wise 2-3Litres I use the Henty


I posted Henty above.
I don't think anyone knows what a Henty is. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've been a backpack user for a very long time.

I hate the swampy back feelings in the summertime, though, and for short rides, am looking to cut that out. I might go completely packless with 1 bottle for that sort of thing. Especially for evening rides that are usually sub-2hrs. I had been thinking about going to a hip pack, but I already have a bunch of stuff on the bike, so it won't take a whole lot to put the last couple items on the bike, too.

I've been pretty happy with how EVOC packs carry, though. I have 2, depending on what I'm doing. I have a Stage 18L which is what I use all the time right now. The other one I have is an Explorer Pro 30, which is what I use for guiding both mtb and hiking. I have to carry a bunch of extra crap for that, so I need the extra capacity. It actually carries quite well, and has a mesh back panel that pulls the pack away from your body for more ventilation, which helps.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

UPSed said:


> Most of my rides are from home and I plan my rides with water stops in mind. One bottle for fuel and the other for water.


I imagine I would hit those bottles with my legs if I was trying to put max power down by standing and pulling the bars in, but maybe not?


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

b rock said:


> I imagine I would hit those bottles with my legs if I was trying to put max power down by standing and pulling the bars in, but maybe not?


Hard to say. I barely brush up against them once every few rides and it's only when I jump out of the saddle for a hard effort.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

UPSed said:


> B-RAD Double Bottle Adapter
> 
> 
> Double Bottle Adapter - fit 2 bottle cages side-by-side on your bike. Easy to access bottles and out of the way of legs. Easy to install using existing cage mounts on your bike (B-RAD Base component required) B-RAD™ — BOTTLE RELOCATION & ACCESSORY DEVICE is an innovative, flexible system for...
> ...


Thanks


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Pretty much only use bottles and have since the mid 80s. I will wear a pack if it is over 2 1/2 hrs or so. I try not to ride in AZ when it is over 90 or so anyways so a lot of early morning rides. Prehydration is the key to bottles, and of course rehydration after. Seatbags and jersey pockets to carry tools, tubes, phones


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

127.0.0.1 said:


> well...I use up a 3 liter camelbak and 2 24oz bottles in one ride, all summer long... so never ditching bottles
> 
> but what I did which was a semi-game changer is get rid of original high-back camebaks
> and get the L models which lower the water bag on the back.
> ...


I agree - I just picked up this REI hydration pack specifically because it stores the 2L water bladder at the base of the back. It is very comfortable, disappears on my back, and holds everything I could possibly need. I wore it for two hours yesterday and completely forgot it was on my back. I also have a water bottle cage which I plan to use with acidic electrolyte mixtures.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Big guy here with a camels thirst. I prefer USWE packs because of their x harness that does NOT move while riding and they are very slim/light fitting.
I hate feeling squeezed around the waist so this is the next best thing.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Brules said:


> Big guy here with a camels thirst. I prefer USWE packs


I just looked these up as I had never heard of them. Looks pretty sweet! if my 20 year old camel back would wear out...maybe then I would get one.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

The comfort is for realzzzz! 😁


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

USWE convert here. I chug water like a madman while riding. Just how it is, so haven’t been able to ditch the pack. The USWE packs are just that much better fitting and more stable than the Camelbacks that I was using previously. To the point I no longer pine for any other solutions.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

You nailed it. They will hold 2L or more of water and have just enough room for trail tools/snacks without being bulky. I’m 6’ 285 and I got 2 of them with the larger chest straps. Couldn’t be happier. Sweaty back is just a fact with me so it doesn’t bother me lol.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm another user of Camelbak Podium bottles with the nozzle cover (Dirt Series). I just use this for electrolyte drink, I still wear a camelbak for water.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I need to snag a covered bottle and I love the idea of putting the good stuff in the bottle and water in the pack!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

REI has the Podium Dirt Series bottles for $9.73 for insulated and $6.73 for non-insulated, if you don't mind the brown and orange version, or "Shadow Grey/Sulphur" as they call it.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Sweet thanks!!!


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

chazpat said:


> REI has the Podium Dirt Series bottles for $9.73 for insulated and $6.73 for non-insulated, if you don't mind the brown and orange version, or "Shadow Grey/Sulphur" as they call it.


Just picked up the insulated Podium Dirt from REI yesterday. The color isn't as bad in person as it looks in the picture and it fits my bike perfectly. Thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

davec113 said:


> I'm on my way to pick up a Camelbak 10L LR from a guy I found on Pinkbike this afternoon.


I like this idea alot. Not a fan of water bottles so much. I like to be able to grab the hose.

The 10L LR looks real nice. Looks like it shopping time. I almost got a waist pack last year but couldnt find the love. Ive got a belly, not a hug one, but I figure to get the belt tight enough to keep everything still, would be uncomfortable. 

Im still using a 20 year old MULE. it has served me vary well, but its hot.


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

hdave said:


> The 10L LR looks real nice. Looks like it shopping time.


I'm actually selling mine if you're interested: https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/3402642/ I also had a MULE before switching to this one. It's nice switching to a lighter pack with less back coverage.

It's a great pack but I'm trying to minimize how much I carry with me. It's been a long time since I've gone through more than half of a full bladder or had to use any of the tools I carry besides allen keys.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I tried out the LR and wasn't convinced. It's ok. Also tried an EVOC Pro hip pack, not for me. I now have a CB Flight Vest w/1.5L res, it's awesome for shorter rides, best small/light pack I've tried so far. Still a fan of EVOC protector packs for a larger option or if you want a back protector.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I ride with a large Osprey pack with two extra water bottles in it and another bottle on the bike. Even on a short ride I'll drain all but the two bottles in the pack are for the dog. Pack is full of tools and parts.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Used only a bottle for yrs (back in 26er days). Had a 6L Camelbak for longer rides, but hated lt ~ too heavy/sweaty with tools, Etc.

Bought a 21SJ last yr and found the lrg bottle wasn't enough as a few of the once shorter trails have grown into post 1hr rides. l still use the bottle for the quicker routes (sub 1hr), however l found the RaceFace Stash 3L (1.5L Bladder) perfect for the 1.5 - 2 hr outings. There's not a huge amount of space for tools, etc, but All my tools + tube live in the SWAT Box and l appreciate only having the weight of the water on may lower back.


----------



## Gone4Good (May 18, 2019)

dysfunction said:


> Most shorter rides I'll just carry a bottle. When it's hot, I tend to do daily type rides at night so not as much need for liquids. Camelbak podium bottles have a cover available. Their bottles are the best I've used and I only bother with the insulated ones, and freeze about half the contents.
> 
> View attachment 1925215
> 
> ...


Yes these bottles are great. I carry 2 for shorter rides. I carry a Camebak Rogue when I’m not sure where I will end up!


----------

